# how do you tell if a rat is underweight?



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cici has a bowl full of rodent block at all times and gets yogurt snacks and seed snacks everyday but I'm worried she may be a little slim. How do you tell if a rat is underweight?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mkeith501 said:


> Cici has a bowl full of rodent block at all times and gets yogurt snacks and seed snacks everyday but I'm worried she may be a little slim. How do you tell if a rat is underweight?


Slim is good, slim is very healthy.  Underweight is when you feel the bones without the thin layer of muscle over top of a slim rat. How old is she?


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

she is about two months, i can feel a thin layer of muscle but I can also feel bone so thats what I am worried about


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mkeith501 said:


> she is about two months, i can feel a thin layer of muscle but I can also feel bone so thats what I am worried about


8 week old baby girls are usually or should be very lean, give her time, she's in a growth spurt. Is she really active?


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Do her sides look sunken? I've had a couple of very old rats that have got very thin and they get sunken sides and you can feel every bone in their spine without any fat or muscle.


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> 8 week old baby girls are usually or should be very lean, give her time, she's in a growth spurt. Is she really active?


yes she's very active, she hardly ever sits still, and she gets a ton of free range time and shes constantly running around then as well.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Would it be possible to take a picture?


----------

